# How do you tweak your windows for better gaming performance?



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 2, 2012)

So people, care to share what tweaks you make to your OS and what effect they have? I'm new to PC gaming and genuinely interested in any freebie tweaks that can be made which provide a tangible difference in performance. (It may also help others as well)


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't touch my os for gaming improvements.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 2, 2012)

http://www.wisecleaner.com/wisegameboosterfree.html

I use this.

you can go extreme and do other stuff, but this app it great and safe.


----------



## Irony (Dec 3, 2012)

I've never worried about it. It doesn't really take that much resources I guess, but you could go to the control panel options and make it look like windows 2000. Might free up some memory. I personally like everything as pretty as possible, even if it makes something run slow.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2012)

No tweaks for me, but some friends have tried Razer GameBooster and supposedly it helped their performance in Planetside 2 (because their computers suck).


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 3, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> So people, care to share what tweaks you make to your OS and what effect they have? I'm new to PC gaming and genuinely interested in any freebie tweaks that can be made which provide a tangible difference in performance. (It may also help others as well)



I just make sure my hardware is strong enough no matter what I ask of it, whether it be gaming or number crunching. Then I don't have to worry about tweaking my OS to make up for lacking in system resources.

BTW, looking at your system specs, you shouldn't be having a issue with your system resources. Your hardware should be strong enough for you not to have to worry about OS tweaking for better game performance.


----------



## patrico (Dec 3, 2012)

hi, yeah same dont ever use any tweaking game boost software to make my pc's faster, tried a few different ones a while ago and none for me made a difference so i thought they were just more of a gimmich, so I just overclock a touch more  or get an upgrade


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 3, 2012)

Tweaks and game boosters are obsolete with modern hardware.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 3, 2012)

You don't really need to with a build like yours. I do turn off a lot of things I don't use. I leave aero on because, it pretty.


----------



## SaiZo (Dec 3, 2012)

I have not had any issues, so therefore I do not need to tweak the OS.
However, I have tested the Razer Gamebooster, but found nothing of value..


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 3, 2012)

I do nothing with the purpose of making gaming performance in Windows 7 better.
I just set what should be set for optimal SSD performance in Windows 7.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 3, 2012)

If you want an example of how useless these tweaks are just look at windows 8. It offers no frame rate improvement over 7 despite it's 100s of optimizations, including how it doesn't needlessly run services.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 3, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> If you want an example of how useless these tweaks are just look at windows 8. It offers no frame rate improvement over 7 despite it's 100s of optimizations, including how it doesn't needlessly run services.



He has a great point. Windows 8 has no gaming improvments. If you had a slower system with maybe even core lower end core 2 duo or less you might see some improvments. So not worth it for gaming. Windows 8 is very snappy compared to 7 though, both a clean install.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 3, 2012)

I also don't use any of the booster software. To me, I feel it adds more bloat.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 3, 2012)

No worries then, I'm having no issues but was just interested. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 3, 2012)

Go to Blackvipers website


http://www.blackviper.com/


----------



## hat (Dec 3, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Go to Blackvipers website
> 
> 
> http://www.blackviper.com/



I was about to say this. You can even build custom registry files that will change all your services to run however you want them to. It takes a while to make the file in the first place, but once you have it, all you need to do is run the file and all the services get configured according to that file. Simply clicking on a registry file I took the time to make one time has saved me countless hours of tweaking services.msc by hand.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 3, 2012)

I personally tweak windows by installing it on badass hardware.. nuff said lol.  Really though i don't actually ever install or tweak much.  I do add TcpAckFrequency = 1 to the registry(google), i'm not sure if it does much these days.  Other than that i don't see the point in disabling things so i can just run other things, like msi afterburner, coretem, and all that good jazz


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 3, 2012)

I think you missed my point on windows 8. If 8s service management makes black viper irrelevant and still does nothing for your gaming performance, then black viper was always irrelevant for your gaming performance. That's why I no longer optimize my services.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think you missed my point on windows 8. If 8s service management makes black viper irrelevant and still does nothing for your gaming performance, then black viper was always irrelevant for your gaming performance. That's why I no longer optimize my services.


+1. There isn't a point with remotely modern hardware ti do anything.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Tweaks and game boosters are obsolete with modern hardware.



This.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 3, 2012)

lol I just tested Game Booster 3 on PCPITSTOP and all test while running the Game Booster 3 had lower scores than with out it. I know PCPIT is not a game but just saying.


----------

